# do you know if theres any seed banks in



## skullcandy (Oct 3, 2012)

the USA ? I can not make an out of country payment.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2012)

None that use the mail, that I know of.


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2012)

The only "Seed Bank" I know of in the US has been closed down for a couple years. It was called Elite Genetics. Not a terribly Smart thing to run one in the US when it's illegal. You can load up one of those throw away CC's and pay that way. Or you can always check out Hemp Depot. They take Money Order or cash. They are in Canada I believe and have some bangin genetics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2012)

Why can you not make an out of country payment?

Hemp Depot, in Canada, takes money orders.


----------

